# CHiller Theater is Back on TV!!!!!!!!!!!



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok my Fellow GHouls and Gals remember the good old days back in the 70's and early 80's reading your Famous Monsters mag or building your favorite Aurora Monster up while catching some classic horror and scifi flick on the Chiller show that had that Creepy 6 fingered hand that would popup on the screen and pull the chiller words back down again?Well its back on tv!:dude::thumbsup:

*Chiller Theatre Returns To WPIX!**







*​*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CHILLLLLLER THEATRE RETURNS FROM THE DEAD! For the first time in over 25 years, Chiller Theatre is back on WPIX with the presentation of the 1955 pulp horror classic TARANTULA at 8 pm on Saturday, October 25th. Zacherley “The Cool Ghoul” (John Zacherle) and former host of Chiller Theatre in New York on WPIX (1963) will resurrect his alter-ego and host WPIX’s October 25 special. Plus, the original chilling Chiller openings: “The Six-Fingered Hand” and the “Monster Montage” along with Tarantula trivia will run as interstitials. “After our successful 60th anniversary celebration in June, WPIX received hundreds of requests for the return of Chiller Theatre. We are extremely excited to resurrect Chiller for our viewers with the special airing of “Tarantula,” said Betty Ellen Berlamino, WPIX/CW11 President and General Manager. The original Chiller Theatre aired in all of its ghoulish glory on WPIX from 1961-1978 and again from 1980-1982*​


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

That is very cool - I wish we got it on cable down here!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I thought Zacherly passed away not too long ago......Maybe CHILLER isnt the only thing coming back from the dead.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The-Nightsky said:


> I thought Zacherly passed away not too long ago......Maybe CHILLER isnt the only thing coming back from the dead.


Nope Zacherly is alive and well and will also be at the Chiller show here in Nj:thumbsup:


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Man, I Though You Meant The Pittsburgh Show!!!!*

WOLFMAN66! WE USED TO HAVE ALMOST THE SAME SHOW CHILLER THEATER HERE IN THE BURGH, WITH HOST CHILLY BILLY! CHECK IT OUT HERE: http://www.chillertheatermemories.com/TheShow.html BOY I MISS THAT PLACE AND TIME BACK THEN NOW WE HAVE THIS DUMB SHOW ON SAT. NIGHT : http://www.theitsaliveshow.com/ ...........LATER........RHINO!!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

HEY RHINO..........  IT COULD BE WORSE, YOU COULD HAVE  nothing! :wave:

Here in the Detroit area it was dry for decades, but now thanks to this really cool guy named Mac Kelly we've got Nightmare Sinema on Saturday nights at midnight. 
The shows hosts are Wolfman Mac and his zany sidekick Boney Bob. It's a real hoot to watch with the cheesy effects and mildly adult dialogue. And the movies...wha-ho... they're B-movie, sometimes D-movie status. Real good stuff!
When I'm in the 'burgh I visit the Church brew works to wet my whistle. 

RK


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i hope someone copies it onto dvd and makes them available to those of us that are out of range. id love to see ol' zac back in action again!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ill be home that nite recording it on dvd:thumbsup: for sure:dude:.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't get that channel ! RATS !


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

ROY!!! FIRST BLESSED BREW ON ME:freak:, HEY DABBLER, DO YOU REMEMBER CHILLY BILLY??.........LATER........RHINO!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Sure do remember Chilly Billy, still listen to him every day on the radio. When we were young & first married we had chiller parties. Wish it was back on.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Just Remember This!*

HEY DABBLER! AND ANYONE IN THE PITTSBURGH AREA OR COMCAST USER'S.... EVERY SAT. NIGHT ON CHANNEL 207 WPXIDT3 {comcast} THERE IS THE MIDNIGHT MONSTER HOP, I JUST FOUND OUT WHEN I LOOKED AT MY FAVORITE HAUNTED HOUSE, CASTLE BLOOD IN Beallsville, PA. THE BEST I'VE EVER SEEN. I HAVE 2 FRIENDS OF MINE WHO WORK THERE AND I'VE BEEN GOING THERE THE PAST 3 YEARS NOW. IT'S OUTSTANDING CHECK IT OUT GANG!!!!! http://www.castleblood.com/ ENJOY AND HAVE A SAVE & HAPPY HALLOWEEN:jest: YA"ALL, LATER......RHINO!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Rhino!! Good to see you old chum!! How ya been?


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*All Is Well*

I'M A DOING ALRIGHT!:drunk: NIGHTSKY! HOW ARE YOU MY FRIEND? I GOT A JOB INTERVIEW TUES. HOPE I GET IT CAUSE ITS CLOSE TO HOME. BUILT SOME KITS, SHOULD HAVE PICTURES SOON HERE AT THE BB ALL IS WELL, SAME OLD SAME OLD. LATER...........RHINO!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Glad to hear that buddy. I wish you the best!!! sooo Do you miss Florida? I'm outta here in about a year.Paradise is starting to really suck! were movin to Kanada!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What part of Kanada are you moving To?... Be careful and choose wisely young grasshopper... there is only one right answer...
Mcdee

PS...Any of you guys remember SHOCK THEATER...?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

If you guys get showtime it will also air on there.Pulled it off the Clubhouse for you guys here:thumbsup:
Chiller Theatre will be on 
Showtimes, "Splatterday on Saturday"! They will be filming the 
Saturday and possibly Sunday of the upcoming Chiller show,all day 
long, and they want to talk to....YOU! Yep! That's right! That wanna 
know what your favorite horror movies are and stuff like that. Make 
sure to be wearing something "Chiller" cause that's the people they're 
gonna be looking to talk to! They'll be yakking to ALOT of people over 
the course of the weekend but the people wearing "Chiller Gear" will 
be the ones most likely to make it "on air"


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I remember watching chiller theater in Youngstown,Ohio when I was a kid.I could barely get channel 11 in Pittsburgh on my dad's old b/w Magnavox.Does anyone remember the theme song? It had a really cool sax part in it that I can still recall today.Those were the days!!!!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

wolfman66 said:


> Ill be home that nite recording it on dvd:thumbsup: for sure:dude:.


Danny,

Thanks for this info....:thumbsup:

I don't know if my cable company gets that in the southern part of the state...I'm gonna check to see. Otherwise I might be asking you to send me a copy to watch!

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I need to check and see if I still get WPYX!! Is it FOX or CW now?


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Chiller Theater Theme*

HERE YA GO BAD RONALD, CHECK THIS OUT: http://www.ilike.com/artist/Al+Caiola AND CLICK ON EXPERIMENT IN TERROR. AND TAKE A LOOK AT THIS{what"s that aurora thing between them?????in the very opening???: 



 ENJOY!:thumbsup:.......LATER...RHINO!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Nope we don't get WPIX anymore. 
If anyone wants to help me out and tape it on DVD for me I'd pay you!!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Hey RHINO! I first saw most of the Universal Horror Films on Chiller Theater. Ah...Late Saturday nights with Chilly Billy watching old horror and sci-fi films. Just don't get no better than that. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You Americians have the best TV! 

I don't even think we got the Star Trek - Special Edition shows.

WAH!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> What part of Kanada are you moving To?... Be careful and choose wisely young grasshopper... there is only one right answer...
> Mcdee
> 
> PS...Any of you guys remember SHOCK THEATER...?


Were thinking Stratford,Ontario.....Me I want to move to Banff.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

RHINO,thanks so much for the trip down memory lane!That song and video of the opening bring back some great memories.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The-Nightsky said:


> Were thinking Stratford,Ontario.....Me I want to move to Banff.:thumbsup:


I was born and raised in Ontario...it's alright...but when I visited Calgary Alberta I never went back:thumbsup: Calgary is about 100 miles from Banff been here 34 years now
Mcdee


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Wait now she wants to move to Wallaceburg.....


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

AH MCDee....but have you visted High River?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

KANADA HERE I cOME!!! In aboot a year!


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

NIGHTSKY!!!!! BEST WISHES & GOOD LUCK:wave:.....LATER......RHINO!!!!!:devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome eh?
Mcdee


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Rhino!!!!


----------

